# When the shtf I am coming to your house!!!



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

What do you actually say to people when they say that to you? I mean in reality... not what we would "like" to say... but what do you ACTUALLY do?

Do you laugh? Ignore it? Hem and haw? Say #$%# no! Or?????



*What is your actual response? *




:huh:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I would say "Great! That's wonderful news! The more people we have the easier it will be for me to assign work crews to work in shifts to get more work done 24/7 around the clock to build more housing and gardens and security to protect all of our combined resources. Now sit down with this paper and pen and write down this list of everything that I will need you to bring with you when you come. If you don't already have everything on the list then now is the time for you to start stocking up. If you don't have all the stuff on the list when TSHTF don't bother coming here, you will have to go somewhere else or fend for yourself."

I would then proceed to dictate pages and pages of preps they need to bring and explain why it's needed. If they're serious they write it all down and it gives them something to think about what they really need for themselves. If they ask me if I already have all that stuff myself I tell them no, I don't, and that's why they will have to provide it for themselves when they come here. Nobody knows what I really have and I'm not telling anyone.

.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

DH gets this occasionally from people at church. The same people who also say things like "we don't need to keep a well stocked pantry, we put our faith in God". He laughs it off. I've told him that he needs to start replying: "You'd better not show up empty handed. Ha-ha".


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes bring all your food, firearms and wood stoves. And be prepared to shovel lots of manure.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

"Can't you find a driveway closer to home to be shot in?"

"Oh, good, I'll be glad to have you. It'll take a bunch of us to defend the place if the SHTF. Here's what you need to have pre-positioned at my house, and I'll expect you to be out Saturday to work on the cabin and storage area for your stuff." Hand them the list of supplies needed to build the cabin and all the things they will need to stock ahead of time." Remind them that Lowe's will give them a 10% discount on building supplies if they are acting as their own general contractor, but that due to building permit restrictions, the cabin and storage buildings can only be 100sf.

Which I use depends on who is telling me they are coming to my place, lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

I look them up and down and mumble something about an excellent source of protein.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> "Can't you find a driveway closer to home to be shot in?".


All good answers, liked this one the best.
Nancy


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I just remind them that DW and I don't care for drop-ins now and we certainly won't welcome them if the SHTF. I then suggest that they need to make their own preperations rather than assuming that we will simply give them part of our preps because they have chosen not to do anything for themselves.

This sort of blunt response also has the benefit of sorting out the thoughtless from those who can actually parse the concept of preparing to take care of oneself.

I will point out that those who are welcome know who they are and would never make comments like you have indicated Freya. 

Mike


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

zong said:


> I look them up and down and mumble something about an excellent source of protein.


Oh, I LIKE this one, Zong, lol! I think I'll add it to my repertoire.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

You better be bringing all your food and such as we don't have anything planned for you. Our money only goes so far.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I have posted in Freya's other thread: "If your last name isn't the same as ours you are not coming in". :nono:

We have our list and they are all family members by blood. Sons, wives and grandchildren and my brother. That's it! 

We can not possibly stock for more. We don't have enough now....


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

There's a lot of things I'd *LIKE* to say, but what I normally say is something along the lines of, "then come prepared to work, I'll need slaves".

This puts the ball back in their court, especially as it's said in a tone that has most people wondering if I'm not just a little bit serious.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Noone has ever said it to me.They say it to my Dh, he works in the city,with city people and they know what I do all day.They have made comments about what does your wife do?He tells them I bust my butt, doing all kinds of things arround here. We would have never told them we "prep" but we just live this way and they know because dh takes canned food,eggs,sells my weaving,spinning and knitting ect.to the Women in the office(and some men-The Warm hats). There is one person that insists he'll show up,and knowing him,I'd rather be on his side than have to fight him off.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I tell them .... Sure !! You can make your self a warm and cozy place in the barn ....plenty of room in there ....
I never hear from them again after that ...
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would say *good luck with that, my gates are locked and my dogs are out and my gun is full of gun powder and lead*.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

My sister is the only one who knows we really 'prep' There are a few others who know we stock up on something that is on sale, but no one knows the extent. And the only reason my sister knows is that when she's in town she house sits for us so Dh and I can get away. 
She thinks prepping is crazy, but she'll work herself to death if she has to. So she's a safe zombie that will be let in. And she knows she can't come empty handed, or she'll be living in the spider infested garage


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

zong said:


> I look them up and down and mumble something about an excellent source of protein.


LOL Zong!! I have used the "Can't you get shot in a driveway closer to home" before but I think I am going to add this one in too!!


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

When I started to prep back in 2008 I made a comment to a co-worker about all the deals I found at the grocery store & her reponse was "well when the SHTF we are coming over to your house. I nervously laughed it off & quickly walked away. Since then I don't share any information. I'm not embarassed by what we do, I just don't want people scoping out our house. We like being "under the radar."


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> There's a lot of things I'd *LIKE* to say, but what I normally say is something along the lines of, "then come prepared to work, I'll need slaves".
> 
> This puts the ball back in their court, especially as it's said in a tone that has most people wondering if I'm not just a little bit serious.


Mine is similar...."Don't come unless you realize you'll be working for me...and I'll keep you alive provided your work ethic is good, otherwise you're chicken/pig food!"
In a rather matter-of-fact tone...like I've got it all planned out!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

The less you say, the more powerful you are. telling of your prep makes you a potential target. imho


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Haven't had anyone say that to us yet. And I have been very blunt with friends that have been invited to come here in a worst case scenario. The invite is ONLY for them and showing up with extras will get their invite revoked. I wish we had the space to have them preposition items here - that is a prep we need to work on.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have one friend who makes me nervous - she knows I can food from our garden, and always jokes that she "knows where to go if the grocery stores run out of food!" I always laugh and tell her only if she likes to eat pickled okra every day. She doesn't know I'm a prepper, but she likes to talk and I worry who she's told about my canning. My hubby said that she and her family are probably the first people we'd have to shoot because they live by the seat of their pants and have ZERO food stocked in their house. I'm not sure if he's joking or not. :shocked:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, it really depends on who is saying it. Last person was a younger woman I know from the Seattle area. She mentioned coming to my house and I said great, I need a new chicken plucker. Her reply was how that's man's work. I said my place isn't a democracy it's a dictatorship. She dropped the subject.
But pretty much every time someone mentions coming here I list a few of the 'nasty' jobs, or the truly hard work, and they decide they'd like a more accommodating SHTF plan. The few that don't flinch, or tell me about how they did it when they were young are generally welcome.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I usually say, "That's great, but I planned on going to YOUR place. Maybe we'll meet in the middle somewhere.":buds:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Freya said:


> What do you actually say to people when they say that to you? I mean in reality... not what we would "like" to say... but what do you ACTUALLY do?
> 
> Do you laugh? Ignore it? Hem and haw? Say #$%# no! Or?????
> 
> ...


 "Let me tell you the story of The Little Red Hen."

There is a very, very short list of folks that I will take in regardless of whether they have anything to contribute or not. 

The rest of humanity is another matter entirely.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Our response has been "No, you're not. YOU need to prepeare to take care of YOUR spouse and YOUR children. We can't afford to feed, clothe and house you and yours. YOUR family is YOUR responsibility, not ours." Spoken in a very serious manner, even if their statement was made in levity.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I have one friend who makes me nervous - she knows I can food from our garden, and always jokes that she "knows where to go if the grocery stores run out of food!" I always laugh and tell her only if she likes to eat pickled okra every day. She doesn't know I'm a prepper, but she likes to talk and I worry who she's told about my canning. My hubby said that she and her family are probably the first people we'd have to shoot because they live by the seat of their pants and have ZERO food stocked in their house. I'm not sure if he's joking or not. :shocked:


This is why I have a few cases of kimchi in my preps to hand out to the grasshoppers. I figure if they think that is what I have been prepping, they won't come back for seconds.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

We've been between a rock and a hard place. I want to urge everyone I know to stock up and to do it now. However, when you do that, they then know that you are prepping. Hubby has urged everyone in his family to start stocking up. They say...yep I ought to do that and then they don't do anything. In the last month he has gone back to all those folks and urged them to prepare again. He has then told each and every one of them not to come knocking on our door.

It is a shame, but I have quit telling people to get prepared. I have especially gotten quiet on the subject on internet venues where anything about my true location can be easily found. Sigh. 

I now tell people that state they will be coming to my house that I will not be sharing and that I'm well armed.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I have one friend who makes me nervous - she knows I can food from our garden, and always jokes that she "knows where to go if the grocery stores run out of food!" I always laugh and tell her only if she likes to eat pickled okra every day. She doesn't know I'm a prepper, but she likes to talk and I worry who she's told about my canning. My hubby said that she and her family are probably the first people we'd have to shoot because they live by the seat of their pants and have ZERO food stocked in their house. I'm not sure if he's joking or not. :shocked:


Exactly! I've had a few people that I know danged good and well aren't prepared for even so minor an incident as loosing power for a couple of days show more interest than I'm comfortable with. It is hard not to talk about your garden, bees, chickens, etc. since this makes up a large part of my day. I've definitely had a few folks give me 'bad vibes'.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't think I've got anything to worry about on that homefront. My granddaugher spent some time yesterday telling me how I could make my house bigger so she and her friends could have a pj party here. Her repeated comment was "do you realize how really small your house is" and then she'd keep right on chattering about how she and all her little friends would fit in here. 

I have to laugh when I think about it because I already see that she's like me - a planner and a user and so nice about it too. :grin:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

My neighbor once told me his emergency food plan was to come raid my garden. I told him "You must have missed the memo about me being stocked up on ammo too!"


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

One thing I learned - too late - is to shut up. Not talk about our preparations or plans except to a very few. I wish I could unsay some of the information I have given out to some people.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Pam6 said:


> My neighbor once told me his emergency food plan was to come raid my garden. I told him "You must have missed the memo about me being stocked up on ammo too!"


:grin: I've missed a few memos myself. DH was telling me how thieves are working now by using cellphones. They work in pairs, one drives, one gets out at a prospective location and walks around looking at everything. If possible the robbery is done and one call on the cellphone gets the driver back to pick up thief and loot and drive away. 

If you have metal storage buildings, cover up all the windows. If they look in and see something they want they use a torch to cut a door and get your stuff. They drive trucks with loading ramps too. One guy that DH knows is on his 3rd new generator. The other 2 have been stolen almost as soon as he brought them home and locked them in his metal storage building. This generator went inside his mudroom in the house until needed. 

The thieves also use this method to gig all the frogs off local ponds. We never hear a frog croaking anymore. They can sell the froglegs for money here in our area.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know that I've ever heard anyone say they'd be coming. We don't talk about what we do nor do we talk about our finances. zI couldn't feed a lot of mouths for any long period. Ours is more of a seed that should the time come we could scale up to take care of more, but it would take time to do that. You can't raise livestock overnight, you can't plant a crop in mid winter.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

soulsurvivor said:


> :grin: I've missed a few memos myself. DH was telling me how thieves are working now by using cellphones. They work in pairs, one drives, one gets out at a prospective location and walks around looking at everything. If possible the robbery is done and one call on the cellphone gets the driver back to pick up thief and loot and drive away.
> 
> If you have metal storage buildings, cover up all the windows. If they look in and see something they want they use a torch to cut a door and get your stuff. They drive trucks with loading ramps too. One guy that DH knows is on his 3rd new generator. The other 2 have been stolen almost as soon as he brought them home and locked them in his metal storage building. This generator went inside his mudroom in the house until needed.
> 
> The thieves also use this method to gig all the frogs off local ponds. We never hear a frog croaking anymore. They can sell the froglegs for money here in our area.


 We had some of those types in our area. Luckily they've found it much safer to move to a new area, as the folks here got fed up quickly and armed up.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 2, 2008)

zong said:


> I look them up and down and mumble something about an excellent source of protein.


... looks like I'll be able to use those Fava beans and Chianti after all.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Absolutely, welcome welcome and make yourself at home.

I'm so tired of dipping out the septic tank by myself,
drain field is clogged and I can't afford to have it fixed
or have the tank pumped. 
Your an angel sent from heaven.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

sandc said:


> This is why I have a few cases of kimchi in my preps to hand out to the grasshoppers. I figure if they think that is what I have been prepping, they won't come back for seconds.


See, I should have saved the pickles I made that first year! Soggy, bland and a sickly yellow color. Even the ants wouldn't eat them when I dumped them out! The chickens were actually afraid of them.

I could have given my "yummy homemade pickles" to people as gifts and they would NEVER want to come to my house, ever again. :grin:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

"Bring a wine and side dish that goes well with raccoon."
or "how much wood do you think you can chop in a day?"

But seriously, other than knowing I have a large, mainly unsuccessful garden and no real canned food in the house and rarely buy chips or microwave meals, few people know how well prepared we are. Good thing too cause many of them have to run out to buy tp because they don't keep a supply at home.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Men will be gelded and used as slaves. Women will be kept as breeding stock and laborers, and we will adopt the children.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

tinknal said:


> Men will be gelded and used as slaves. Women will be kept as breeding stock and laborers, and we will adopt the children.


Lookin' for a foreman in your stockyard:sing:


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

âLoose lips sink shipsâ, if someone says that then they know too much about you. 
I made the mistake of trying to get people more self sufficient back in 1999 with the Y2K scare. While it didnât become the mess most thought it would, those that I had spoken too took the opportunity to heckle me about it.

In the following years I have talked about having to eat beans and spam for every meal and having sold off my supplies to pay bills. Now I act like the rest of the sheeple and when I am reminded of my prior preparedness by the few that remember, I grin sheepishly and âyeah, I learned my lessonâ. 

I make it a point to comment on scraping to make ends meet and living paycheck to paycheck. When the time comes, theyâll not think of me as a resource.

If someone were to make such a comment, I would reply that I had planned to visit them looking for a meal.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I gave up communicating with people that I wouldn't want to save years ago... lol. So, if we are having the conversation, I would hope they are coming to stay with us!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't think you have to talk about preps in order to get those sorts of comments, just living on a piece of land larger than a city lot will get you attention.

There is a fine line between raising and selling livestock, and getting the word out so you can get them sold, and keeping folks from knowing what you have.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

"not an advisable choice" usually ends the conversation.

Matt


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

zong said:


> I look them up and down and mumble something about an excellent source of protein.





tinknal said:


> Men will be gelded and used as slaves. Women will be kept as breeding stock and laborers, and we will adopt the children.


There you go! Young and healthy trumps old and feeble. Skills are great, but you can't eat skills, at least for three or four months. Show up without your own grub for six months, and it's a perilous calculus.

I think if society really went on vacation for a year or two, or looked like it was, a "Hotel California" rule would soon be the norm... you can check in, but you can never leave. Kick a bum out, and what are they going to do, walk off into the sunset and die? or more'n likely return with other bums, and try and take what you have by force or stealth. I'm thinking after a few folks were let go, and returned to massacre their former hosts, the word would get out, and leaving would no longer be an option.

Like A.T., my list is very short. If someone doesn't know where I live now, they'll not know when it counts... and then they'd never find it.

I've only had one fella tell me he was coming down... My sisters in laws... seriously don't think either of them would survive more than a month, once their laundry list of life giving meds ran out.

I only have one years worth of stuff on hand, foodwise. At a certain point, new 'mouths' would ensure we all starve. If the shtf this summer, during a record drought, survival for any of us would be questionable. "Could" have broken garden below the lake dam, and utilized some moisture there... but having gardened, realized you can go awful hungry eating just 'greens'.

My uncle has enough cattle on his place and mine, to feed dozens of folks for years............. if you can keep the golden horde, or the grasshopper govt folks away from em.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

My father assumes that when the SHTF I'll be coming to his house... one 1/3 acre in town! He tells me bring everything edible and nothing we'll have to feed.

When friends laugh about coming to my place, I tell them I need cheap labor


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

sandc said:


> This is why I have a few cases of kimchi in my preps to hand out to the grasshoppers. I figure if they think that is what I have been prepping, they won't come back for seconds.



What happens if they love kimchi? :nana:


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Mom_of_Four said:


> See, I should have saved the pickles I made that first year! Soggy, bland and a sickly yellow color. ..................... I could have given my "yummy homemade pickles" to people as gifts and they would NEVER want to come to my house, ever again. :grin:


Hmmmm...... you're giving me some ideas!!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually say a variation of comments made above but recently I was feeling extra sassy so I said "Then you will need to take home an application. You will find all of my rules and requirements there and you can submit that back with a non refundable application fee of $25 to show you are sincere. If accepted you will be required to sign a contract in triplicate and you will need to start adding to the food stocks now each month and I would invest in some good work gloves, your hands look rather delicate."


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

HeelSpur said:


> Lookin' for a foreman in your stockyard:sing:


Do ya have a burdizo or a bander?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Some of you need to understand that you don't have to have "loose lips" for others to recognize who you are/what you do.
We have/had a hobby farm and garden and would get plenty of people who just "assume" that we were preppers of some kind.
I also tend to tell them that the reason we have a "hobby farm" is because of our situation. I haven't worked in 6 years and there is no other way to eat if we don't do this.

My response depends on the person. If I truly would like to have them and know they would be an asset, I would say something along the lines of "You'd be welcome, what preps and such will you bring and what skills will you contribute to the community?"


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Saffron said:


> Some of you need to understand that you don't have to have "loose lips" for others to recognize who you are/what you do.
> We have/had a hobby farm and garden and would get plenty of people who just "assume" that we were preppers of some kind.
> *I also tend to tell them that the reason we have a "hobby farm" is because of our situation. I haven't worked in 6 years and there is no other way to eat if we don't do this.*
> My response depends on the person. If I truly would like to have them and know they would be an asset, I would say something along the lines of "You'd be welcome, what preps and such will you bring and what skills will you contribute to the community?"


Best genuine sounding answer there is really. If someone is assuming you have plenty due to a big garden/small hobby farm, telling them that the only way you eat regular meals is due to the gardening efforts is a win. I would probably also tell them that the rest of the year is pretty lean, since you don't have the garden produce to rely on. No need to tell them about any canning/freezing/dehydrating you may do to last you through that lean season.

I am still able to be surprised at how clueless some people can be about the realities of trying to grow your own food. The majority think it means an endless bounty of 'free food' with no idea of the work and effort involved, and no clue that sometimes crop loss can spell disaster and even great hunger for those it happens to. I would never assume that because I am able to eat regularly and can afford to shop for what I am unable to grow that everyone else is able to do the same. The plenty in our country has somehow numbed the majority of our populace over the years to what true hunger and need really is. Feeling entitled to take what you want if you can't be bothered to grow it yourself is only one indicator.

Someone I know was out of a job due to her own actions and bad judgement. When she went to her local food bank one of the items she was given (in a huge box of food really) was some breaded chicken nuggets. She fed those to her dogs, and said she doesn't eat dark meat, only boneless and skinless chicken breast. The reality was she hadn't really found out what real hunger was because she always expected someone would step in and make sure she had what she needed (wanted). And generally it happened just that way, so aside from some inconvenient moments she never really was forced to take responsibility for herself and her life choices. When she lost her home, someone took her and her kids in and fed them. She still hasn't given up smoking, because she can get a friend to buy her packs when she is out. And she looks down her nose still at staples, because she feels she deserves to eat better than that.

Some people are just born to be grasshoppers, and no amount of trying to teach them differently will help them.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Ode said:


> When she went to her local food bank one of the items she was given (in a huge box of food really) was some breaded chicken nuggets. She fed those to her dogs, and said she doesn't eat dark meat, only boneless and skinless chicken breast. The reality was she hadn't really found out what real hunger was because she always expected someone would step in and make sure she had what she needed (wanted).


I think this is a very good point. I doubt most would even recognize much of what I have as edible. Dried beans and wheat kernels are foreign substances to most modern people. 

And I totally agree about so many Americans never having dealt with REAL hunger or poverty. I wonder how many would just shut down and die, waiting in line, perhaps pounding on the boarded-up door of the local food pantry.

I would be curious to know, if there is any reliable information out there, what percentage react to stress/deprivation/starvation by being jolted into action and how many just go catatonic and shut down. I have always said, for example, that my MIL would likely be one of those who would waste away to nothing and die, standing there flipping the light switch, waiting for the power to someday come back on. I just don't think she could get her mind around the fact that the old way of life was over.

Regarding replies, my favorite is, "Are you kidding??? We used up any extras I had last winter. I was planning to come over to your house for food! Please remember to lay in plenty of chocolate and Doritos because I get very cranky without those!"


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

"No, you are not." Then drop the subject. Don't make jokes or excuses. Just tell the blunt truth.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> "No, you are not."


We have a WINNER!


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Cyngbaeld, that is exactly what I did this last weekend. A friend popped in again while I was canning, and she commented that she and her whole family will be at my house if anything happens. This was not her first time of saying this. I looked at her and told her no, you will not. I have my own family to take care of. It was so quiet you could have heard a pin drop. I hope it sunk in.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Goldie said:


> Cyngbaeld, that is exactly what I did this last weekend. A friend popped in again while I was canning, and she commented that she and her whole family will be at my house if anything happens. This was not her first time of saying this. I looked at her and told her no, you will not. I have my own family to take care of. It was so quiet you could have heard a pin drop. I hope it sunk in.


This area has been over ran with break ins . :bow: Got to where we worry every time the wife and i both leave . Next thing on the prep list is cameras and the works :icecream: And yes we got a big GS in the house too :icecream:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Are any of you asking those folks what they are doing to prepare if they really believe society is going to end? Who knows. Maybe they will actually think about it if someone asks them.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Are any of you asking those folks what they are doing to prepare if they really believe society is going to end? Who knows. Maybe they will actually think about it if someone asks them.


They will just give you a blank stare and say they will start :clap: But the facts are they wont some i know keep everything they get then some spent every week then running into years . The longer they work the less they have to show for it . They think someone will provide they always have :clap:


----------



## mqualls82 (Sep 6, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Are any of you asking those folks what they are doing to prepare if they really believe society is going to end? Who knows. Maybe they will actually think about it if someone asks them.


I started talking to a buddy of mines older sister about what could happen. And I invited them to come and spend some time down on the farm with me and get to do real "farm stuff". That was four years ago now and the teen boys ask several times a month to come down and help "Uncle" Matt do farm stuff. The last several years have been very educational for that family. They now know how hard splitting wood is and how hard it is to butcher a steer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am not real worried about any of my nearby neighbors wanting me to take care of them. Most of them would probably die while setting in the lines at the gas station.


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

Fortunately I have never had anyone say anything to me about coming over. but no one knows anything about what I prep for beyond a couple of close friends who I would "partner" with anyway. I just figure if people can't put 2+2 together I can't help them. 

There is just no way I would risk my family's safety and well being helping some who won't take the time and effort to be prepared.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wouldn't mind taking someone in. i live alone and it would be good to have a few people when i get myself going at my country place. only if they will work though. i have good growing land. always grow all my own veggies there. well i did when i was there full time. it wouldn't take long to get it back in working order.(with me as the foreman)it's only 9 acres but i grew quite a bit on that. also had chickens,meat hens,ducks,geese ,a couple pigs,goats. a cow etc. etc. i have some food etc.put by too.i wouldn't mind sharing for the right people. there's also a couple of campers on the land that can be put ship shape in no time. 

about the TP. i could never understand why people only buy one roll at a time.i do know the neighbors next door do that and they have children( yes, i know some use cloths but not this woman believe me. ) i was in wallmart shopping this morning . decided to stock up on tp again while it was inexpensive(if you can call any thing that these days.) i had 2 carts full. guy behind me with one roll. i've seen that many times.we did talk and he said that's all he ever buys. i dont know unless they're trying to quit or something. but what do i know. ~Georgia.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never heard ANYone say this... :shrug:


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

) i was in wallmart shopping this morning . decided to stock up on tp again while it was inexpensive(if you can call any thing that these days.) i had 2 carts full. guy behind me with one roll. i've seen that many times.we did talk and he said that's all he ever buys. i dont know unless they're trying to quit or something. but what do i know. ~Georgia.[/QUOTE said:


> ..."trying to quit or something"... Now that made me laugh...hard. In my pre- prep days I only had one roll or two around the house...can't believe I did that!!!!!
> 
> -scrt crk


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

_guy behind me with one roll. i've seen that many times.we did talk and he said that's all he ever buys. i dont know unless they're trying to quit or something. but what do i know_

That was great!!!! I've often wondered about people who buy a single roll.

I've never had anyone "invite" themselves ~ I'm pretty good at keeping things hidden.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

"Great! I could probably use some more slaves."


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Great! We need more practice on running targets! 

Seriously, my sisters say stuff like this all the time. More than once I've said "Why would you come here?" they give me blank looks. They just *assume that I would be thrilled to have them. NOT! One does not know how to work, well she refuses to work, she is spoiled. The other is such a trouble maker DH won't have her on the place. While I would be sad if something happened to either one, I don't feel they are my responsibility. They are both married, no children, plenty of time and money to prep if they wish.

Now my parents, yep, I hope they make it here. My Dad even in his 80s is a great resource and my Mom can't sit still for a minute. It will be tough to make her slow down so I can keep up!*


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We have a WINNER!


Bingo!

I just tell them that with my No Nonsense* face on.


arggghh screwed up the quote "no you're not!"



*Angie changed from un-allowed word spelled out creatively.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

It was kind of funny that the same afternoon that I first read this thread that someone said exactly that to me. That if things get bad they will be coming to my house. 

Now this particular small family would be welcome(a couple with a toddler). There is a problem though. The wife has a mother that they would just about insist come along with them that I don't get along with, and would frankly be a useless mouth to feed. You then have the complication of possible other of their family members ending up here also. This is a problem that hadn't occurred to me until this particular person said that. 

All of my family members know that I'd shoot them on site without it even being a survival situation, so I have no fear of any of them showing up.

So, y'all might want to think about those you would consider taking in. What about those folks kin?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm a Doc Martin fan. Last night someone says to him "Guess what?"

And he replies "I don't have to."

That seems to be the way to do it if you don't want company. A bit grumpy, but it sure gets the point across. "no you're not" seems pretty clear.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

TxMex said:


> It was kind of funny that the same afternoon that I first read this thread that someone said exactly that to me. That if things get bad they will be coming to my house.
> 
> Now this particular small family would be welcome(a couple with a toddler). There is a problem though. The wife has a mother that they would just about insist come along with them that I don't get along with, and would frankly be a useless mouth to feed. You then have the complication of possible other of their family members ending up here also. This is a problem that hadn't occurred to me until this particular person said that.
> 
> ...




So what did you say to her?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Strangely enough, the ones who know we prep and would be welcome are also the kind who would never _say_ this.

Just about everyone else only sees the _outside_ of our lives, and to most people in our must-consume-more society, it looks like we are barely keeping our heads above water.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Freya said:


> So what did you say to her?


I acknowledged that the statement had been made, but didn't actually comment on it. I have learned to keep my mouth shut until I've had time to think about things. That is when I realized the ramifications. Not sure if I will bring the subject up or just stay quiet about it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

newfieannie said:


> i dont know unless they're trying to quit or something. but what do i know. ~Georgia.



My first 'out loud' laugh of the day! 
Thank you for that!.
That right there is funny.

And I am not too worried about anyone showing up here. My sister might think about it, but they would never survive the trip. It's about an hour maybe by car. And this is a rare case where I would take her and her husband in, but NOT the kids. Wretched little beasties.


There are folks locally that I would gladly partner with though. In a heartbeat.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have no preps other than my normal pantry stock. If I did have anything more why would I want to publicize it?

When I buy a couple hay bale sized packs of tushy cushy ticker tape, its usually on sale and I usually am also stocking up on dried pinto beans , frozen beef and bean burritos and hot sauce so the combined purchase doesn't look that odd


----------



## Valmai (Sep 29, 2004)

Sheesh you guys are amatures, you gotta act *needy!*
I had someone say that to me, my reaction was ...Great I need help to get prepared! (she had no clue as to what I did or did not have) I did this eager speil about having to start NOW coz when TSHTF there will be no contractors, deliveries etc etc. so we will share the cost and start now. Then pulled a list out of the air of things to do/buy immediately, her share came to just under $7000. I straight out asked her for a cheque so we could get started and wanted her to come out every weekend to help extend the vege garden, plant coppice trees etc etc. Have not heard from her for about 7 months!


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

Valmai said:


> Sheesh you guys are amatures, you gotta act *needy!*
> I had someone say that to me, my reaction was ...Great I need help to get prepared! (she had no clue as to what I did or did not have) I did this eager speil about having to start NOW coz when TSHTF there will be no contractors, deliveries etc etc. so we will share the cost and start now. Then pulled a list out of the air of things to do/buy immediately, her share came to just under $7000. I straight out asked her for a cheque so we could get started and wanted her to come out every weekend to help extend the vege garden, plant coppice trees etc etc. Have not heard from her for about 7 months!


That was awesome!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I was discussing this with the Hubster last night. He is very straight forward and doesn't care if he hurts feelings now and has to shoot when SHTF... His answer was just "uh, NO you are NOT."

After reading this thread I have come up with:

"GREAT! I have a list of supplies you must bring and the application filled out in triplicate. Here is the contract where you sign over your breeding rights (gotta keep Peachy World going) and your soul too, while we are at it (I'll keep it safe don't worry). Don't forget the nonrefundable application fee of $100.

When you arrive upon checking all paperwork to be completed properly your supplies will be taken and inspected. You will not get them back. It will be taken and divided up and used for the greater good.

Be aware that all "legal" unions will not be recognized in Peachy World. I will divide up the "Bucks" and the "Wenches" and after 6 mo proven males will be put with the unbred females. Any persons already "fixed" will be considered for hard labor and/or Nanny/nursemaid duty. If food supplies become too low they will be the first considered for culling and cooking. Except for my husband b/c I make the rules and the exceptions.

As for children. We will provide for their needs, teach them MY way, and make them do daily chores & work. They will be housed in barracks to allow my arranged unions to be "productive."


Above all remember:
I will be the Queen and ALL WAYS are the QUEEN'S WAYS. "

Then I will mention that I have already had another couple sign up and I think that Ms. X would go much better with Mr. Y. They would make superior children and look good together.


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

PeachyLeigh said:


> I was discussing this with the Hubster last night. He is very straight forward and doesn't care if he hurts feelings now and has to shoot when SHTF... His answer was just "uh, NO you are NOT."
> 
> After reading this thread I have come up with:
> 
> ...




:rotfl: You let us know when you tell that to someone!!!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

If they are dumb they won't know that "Bucks and Wenches" means they are going to be slaves and W00T, free labor. If they are smart, well then they will be smart enough to stay away.


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

They don't say that to me as I don't tell anyone I prep!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the 'weirdness' factor works well for us. No one has offered to come to our house. 

Our relatives think everything will remain stable for ever. Our few close friends are into preparedness. 

I guess we'll just be lonely and eating our own food storage when the time comes...


----------



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

"Great, be sure to bring about a dozen pairs of sturdy leather work gloves, per person. You will need them, especially if you are shoveling manure or stacking firewood. Also, let me know as soon as possible if you are going to come. I am writing out the work assignments right now, and I only have three slots left. Everyone else will be turned away at the gate."


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

PeachyLeigh said:


> I was discussing this with the Hubster last night. He is very straight forward and doesn't care if he hurts feelings now and has to shoot when SHTF... His answer was just "uh, NO you are NOT."
> 
> After reading this thread I have come up with:
> 
> ...


:hysterical::hysterical: I must admit.......I laughed out loud several times as I read all the posts..............BUT, I actually spit coffee across the computer at this one....... I love it!! And, you're in TN........we should talk........


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Love the one by PeachyLeigh. Now I have some great ideas. My problem is filing out triplicate forms. 

Getting some one to make them could be problem in NJ without them reporting me to the law.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

luv2farm said:


> :hysterical::hysterical: I must admit.......I laughed out loud several times as I read all the posts..............BUT, I actually spit coffee across the computer at this one....... I love it!! And, you're in TN........we should talk........


:bouncy: Glad it made you laugh. Sorry about the sticky comp. ...

I am in Mid TN near the bottom.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Peachy - I think you may be close to me. I go to Fayetteville to SIRS from time to time, and I live down here near Huntsville. 
So lower mid TN puts you fairly close. 
And I'm going to get my own place, I don't know how you'd be as a Queen!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

Yep, I'm in Lincoln Co. I drive by SIRS every day on my way to work! 

I wouldn't mind having your Queendom next to mine. I am sure we could be strong allies and when our gene pools need changing up we could work out some great trades


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

NJ Rich said:


> Love the one by PeachyLeigh. Now I have some great ideas. My problem is filing out triplicate forms.
> 
> Getting some one to make them could be problem in NJ without them reporting me to the law.


Print them from your home printer and keep bunches on file and use carbon paper!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

PeachyLeigh said:


> Yep, I'm in Lincoln Co. I drive by SIRS every day on my way to work!
> 
> I wouldn't mind having your Queendom next to mine. I am sure we could be strong allies and when our gene pools need changing up we could work out some great trades


Works for me!


----------



## Deena in GA (May 11, 2002)

I simply remind people that we have a very large extended family and they'll all be at our house, so there's not room for any more. I don't know where we'll put the family we do expect.


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

Deena in GA said:


> I simply remind people that we have a very large extended family and they'll all be at our house, so there's not room for any more. *I don't know where we'll put the family we do expect*.


Never mind........on second thoughts, thats too much info.....


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Deena in GA said:


> I simply remind people that we have a very large extended family and they'll all be at our house, so there's not room for any more. I don't know where we'll put the family we do expect.


 If folks are hungry and desperate and they remember you as a food storer, will they care if there is room? They'll agree to anything to get food. It's hard for me, but I've found its just best not talk about my passions: homestead, garden, canning, my animals, self-sufficiency, ect. For the last couple years I've enjoyed sharing about my lifestyle with co-workers--trying to open up their eyes. The time to talk is over. 
Yes, sometimes you get this comment from people who you can't hide your farm from that you've never spoken to about prepping or pantries. Maybe it's time to start camouflaging your place. I argue with DH about this. He wants the front yard neatly mowed and trimmed, the porch bare, and the place tidy. I like the junk sitting around on concrete blocks. I like the house looking like we are "poor-folk" or "trashy". I don't mind at all giving the impression that there is nothing here to steal. Inside is different, but it's never a bad idea to be under-estimated. Are you putting signs outside your driveway that advertise eggs, poultry, or vegetables for sale? Be prepared to be remembered when folks are hungry. The times...they are a changin'. It's time we stepped up our security levels a degree. Not the razor-wire level yet, but I'm afraid that we're going to have bad outcomes if we don't raise our level of defensiveness as the threats around us escalate.


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

"Shall I let the LGD's know that they should be expecting you then?"


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

What a great thread! I laugh at them! I do intend to group with others if the SHTF, but it's all pre-arranged.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've been under the radar for so long that the only people who know about my preps are the ones who will be welcome. Even invited people have no idea of how much I have, and expect to work hard to survive. The rest of the people I know think I'm as "normal" as they are. I do and say nothing to give anyone any idea that I am a prepper. It's not hard to appear as if I live paycheck to paycheck since I really do live that way. When TSHTF, my life won't change much since I live now much as I will then. 

In the old days when someone would say they were coming to my house, I'd simply say, "good luck finding the place". I live so far out in the middle of nowhere, in an area where "nobody knows anyone else" that even if they stopped at my neighbors asking for me, they'd get a blank stare with the answer "I know everyone in the community, but don't know that person, never heard of them, are you sure you aren't lost?" 

Have I mentioned that I love where I live?


----------

